# Tintenstrahler-Empfehlungen?

## colo

Wird Zeit fuer einen Drucker hier in meiner neuen Wohnung, ein Tintenstrahler soll's werden, und zwar mit 4 unabhaengigen Tintentanks und guter Verfuegbarkeit von Nachbautinte. Ich stelle keine besonderen Ansprueche, die Druckqualitaet eines Epson C64 zum Beispiel ist bei weitem ausreichend. Nur mit welchem Drucker werde ich unter Linux die groeszte Freude haben?  :Smile: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ich hab den Epson C84 und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. Mit den Treibern von 'epkowa.co.jp' geht der Perfekt. Titentanks von Jettec kosten 6,60 pro Stück, was meiner Meinung nach recht günstig ist. Er ist ein guter 'allround'-Drucker. Nur beim Drucken von Folien zum Belichten von Platinen ist er nicht ganz geeignet, da dafür die Tintenschicht nicht dick genug ist. Aber für Office/Photo ist er super.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## piewie

Die Unterstützung für Epson-Geräte ist überwiegend gut. Du kennst www.linuxprinting.org? Ich habe den R300 mit 6 Farben und CD-Druck, was sehr gut funktioniert.

----------

## colo

Danke piewie, die Seite kenne ich - aber ich hab mich innerlich geweigert, einen Drucker zu kaufen, der nicht 3 kleine Tux als Rating hat.

Hab deshalb einen Epson C82 auf ebay ersteigert um einen 10er, im Wissen, dass der Druckkopf verstopft/defekt ist - aber den zu tauschen kostet mehr als ein C84/C86  :Sad:  Die dazugewonnen Features des C82 (bzw. die Geschwindigkeit) ist mir egal, wenn also der C84 oder C86 die gleichen Ergebnisse wie der C82 liefern, wuerde ich so einen kaufen. Der C84 hat aber nur 2 kleine Pinguine als Rating...

Mir waere auszerdem wichtig, dass die Treiber OSS sind - ist das bei den genannten Druckern der Fall?

Danke fuer eure Geduld  :Smile: 

----------

## PChaos

Egal für welche aktuellere Druckermodell (hauptsächlich Canon) hab ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen was Qualität und speed angeht mit dem Treiber von turboprint.de . Wenn ichs richtig gelesen hab ist das teil für privatanwender freeware und ansonsten für knapp 30 EUR zu haben. 

Ist zwar leider kein Open Source, aber konnte qualitativ überzeugen.

Wirklich schade finde ich aber eigentlich bei der ganzen Sache, dass die Druckerhersteller, sei es nun Epson, Canon oder sonstwer, zwar spitzen Drucker zusammentackern, aber leider in Sachen linux den Arsch nicht hoch bekommen. (Wenn man von großen Drucksystemen mit vierstelligem Papiervorrat und dreistelligem Seitendurchsatz pro Minute mal absieht, die aber eh mit allem an Treibern laufen was sich PostScript oder ähnlich schimpft)

Naja, eigentlich ists nicht wirklich Schade, eigentlich ist es aus Sicht der Hersteller nur peinlich.

Edit: Sorry hatte da was wichtiges übersehen. In der Freeware Version ballert Turboprint ein buntes Logo auf jede Seite.

Ausserdem hab ich gerade erfahren, dass es evtl auf der Japanischen Seite von Canon Linux Treiber im Beta Stadium gibt.

----------

